# ADA Mini L Nano Tank



## SFTF (May 4, 2009)

*Setup*

Here is the list of the equipment I will be using:

ADA Mini L Cube Garden
Milwaukee C02 regulator - MA957
Do!Aqua Glass Diffuser
Archaea Mini Auarium Light 27W 10K bulb
Eheim ecco 2232 canister filter
5lb C02 tank
Nature Aquarium Goods Amazonia substrate
ADA beach sand

Here are some shots of the dry run setup


----------



## dj2606 (Mar 27, 2009)

What are your plans for hardscape and planting?


----------



## SFTF (May 4, 2009)

*Let's roll...*

Here is my attempt at a divided hardscape...


----------



## SFTF (May 4, 2009)

*Let there be water*

Here is what it looks like right after I added water. The guy at Aqua Forest gave me a couple plants to get things going.

The branch will be populated with moss balls to give the impression of a tree and the seam from sand to soil will be covered with small stones covered in moss to give a cool bushy edge effect.




























After looking at the setup, I am realizing that I am going to need new glass pipes to replace those ugly ehiem pipes. 

Does anyone know of a Do!Aqua alternative for pipes?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Ecoo 2232 is 13 mm diameter right?

This is a good inflow, and this







is a good outflow.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

you should top off your tank. they look better full...

Craig


----------



## Martin Schellinck (Jun 17, 2006)

you should check out the sfbaaps.org website, san francisco bay area aquatic plants society


----------



## SFTF (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the link to the pipes. They sell these at the aqua forest store but they seem to be marked up considerably.


----------



## SFTF (May 4, 2009)

*Tannins*

Good call on filling the tank up to the rim; However, I have been changing the water to try and get the brown tannin color out. Apparently, you do need to soak the driftwood for 3 weeks. Bummed!!

Here is a pic of the tannin stained water.










Also, does anyone know what this plant is? It was a trade I made for some unused sand during setup.


----------



## SFTF (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the SFBaaps.org info Martin. They have some really cool stuff and useful forums on aquatic plants.

How long do you guys run your lights and C02 for? Right now, I have them both going 10 hours.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow you got the same stand as mines too!! lol. looking good. 
I leave my lights on for about the same amount you do.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Get some Purigen and put it in the filter. It'll remove the tannins and everything else from the water. It can be found at AFA for about $10 last time I checked.

And that plant is Staurogyne sp., which is also found at AFA. It's in either the bottom right or top right of tanks with plants for sale.

If you're looking for fish, try going to Ocean Aquarium. They have a good variety of rare fish: http://www.oceanaquarium.blogspot.com/


----------



## SFTF (May 4, 2009)

ZooTycoon- I am forever indebted. I went over to Ocean Aquarium after work and I was pleasantly surprised. Not only did they have rare fish, but they had tons of plants and all at bargain basement prices.

I spent an hour just looking at all the plants and livestock. The guy talked me into gluing the moss to rocks rather than using moss cotton. He demonstrated and told me he had been doing it for years. Anyway, at that point, I would have drank gasoline if this guy told me to.

Here are some pics of the new purchases.


----------



## SFTF (May 4, 2009)

I still have a ton of the moss that is under the log (in pics) and I have no idea where to put it. Any suggestions?


----------



## SFTF (May 4, 2009)

*Tannins Begone*

Today I bought some SeaChem Purigen to absorb the brown coloration from the wood. 

I have been looking for a moss that would look good in clumps attached to the branch. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## SFTF (May 4, 2009)

*New additions*

After losing an algae eater due to CO2 poisoning, I dialed it back and I'm ready for my second attempt.

I also picked up some Seachem Flourish Potassium to start dosing.

Here are my new residents




























I was also given a few stems of plant from the lady at Ocean


----------



## SFTF (May 4, 2009)

*New Inhabitants*


----------

